# Tractor Barn slo mo



## murfanator (Oct 5, 2011)

My first post in this forum.
Obviously I'm not in a hurry in building the barn. This is a link to my channel. I don't get any income from the views because I used the audio swap from youtube. Not that they get many views anyhow . There are 4 videos so far for the barn.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/user/tractoring?feature=mhee#p/u/4/A09wPqpssbo]tractoring's Channel - YouTube[/ame]

Jest sit back and enjoy the show!

:tractorsm


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Kick back enjoy and do share w/us.


----------

